# Washington State proposal for IRC sprinklers



## JMORRISON (Dec 7, 2009)

10. Section R313 Automatic Fire Sprinkler Systems. New section 313; this

section is modified to move the sprinkler requirement to Appendix S; allows

the use of prescriptive design in Appendix R for voluntarily installed fire

sprinklers.

39. WAC 51-51-60105 Appendix R. Dwelling unit fire sprinkler systems.

Adopts a prescriptive method to install multi-purpose fire sprinkler systems.

40. WAC 51-51-60107 Appendix S. Where adopted locally, requires fire

sprinklers in one and two family dwellings and townhouses.

Once approved by legislature we will present options to our city council.


----------

